

Is There Anything Good About Men? - airnomad
http://denisdutton.com/baumeister.htm

======
olalonde
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2767867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2767867)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1634955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1634955)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=589346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=589346)

------
_random_
Related good read:

[http://www.singularity2050.com/2010/01/the-misandry-
bubble.h...](http://www.singularity2050.com/2010/01/the-misandry-bubble.html)

------
rational_indian
Wow, really an eye opener. Was too long but I read it anyway and enjoyed every
bit of it. Though I have to say things are changing in the man's world. Men
are trying to imbibe feminine qualities as time progresses. Just look at the
way men have been "domesticated" by the corporate culture if you don't know
what I mean.

------
Zigurd
That's pretty weak contrarianism.

There remain a lot of benefits to be reaped by modifying what are currently
male-dominated cultures. Everything from having less-risky decision-making in
international relations and finance to population grown reduction can pay big
dividends from getting a balanced number of women into power positions in
those domains.

Someday the pendulum may swing the other way, but that time is not yet near.

~~~
dccoolgai
I don't think the author was claiing that, really... I thought it was
interesting how he points out that men are in both the "top" slots in soiety
(CEO President etc.) But also the lowest slots (prison, homeless)... in effect
saying that gender dynamics can not be simplified to "male" or "female"
dominated...

